# buckytom



## pdswife (Sep 7, 2005)

He's missing too?  Has anyone heard from him??
Looks like 8/3 was the last time he checked in.


----------



## corazon (Sep 7, 2005)

I've been wondering about him too.  He's great fun to have around.


----------



## pdswife (Sep 7, 2005)

I know... I really love reading his posts. 

OH Bucky where are you???


----------



## luvs (Sep 7, 2005)

bucky had made mention of how he might be absent, but that wa quite some time ago.
i miss him.


----------



## pdswife (Sep 7, 2005)

Thanks luvs.

Do you remember how long he said he'd be
gone for??  I like to know when I should start 
to worry.


Friends  always tell me that I
worry better than anyone they know.  
They are right.  lol


----------



## wasabi (Sep 7, 2005)

If Bucky is staying away, I'm sure it's for a good reason. Norgeskog is not here also. I really miss the both of them.


----------



## mish (Sep 7, 2005)

wasabi said:
			
		

> If Bucky is staying away, I'm sure it's for a good reason. Norgeskog is not here also. I really miss the both of them.


 
Same here, Wasabi.


----------



## The Z (Sep 7, 2005)

Where IS everybody?  

and...................

Has anyone noticed those unusual pods piling up in the corner of the room?


----------



## mish (Sep 7, 2005)

The Z said:
			
		

> Where IS everybody?
> 
> and...................
> 
> Has anyone noticed those unusual pods piling up in the corner of the room?


 
Heh, heh...one of my favorite movies Invasion of the Body Snatchers? We just re-duplicate ourselves & come back in another fom.


----------



## wasabi (Sep 7, 2005)

I want to come back as Bill Gates. Not to good looking, but VERY rich.


----------



## mish (Sep 7, 2005)

wasabi said:
			
		

> I want to come back as Bill Gates. Not to good looking, but VERY rich.


 
Would that be an i-pod????


----------



## wasabi (Sep 7, 2005)

Mish, you crack me up.


----------



## mish (Sep 7, 2005)

YOU TOO, Wasabi! Great minds think alike.  Sometimes I even surprise myself.  I may not always say much, but I'm still chuckling on this side of the screen.  

Buck Buck Buckee, come on down.  Give it up for dc.


----------



## Maidrite (Sep 7, 2005)

I miss BUckytom too, I think he really understood me !


----------



## wasabi (Sep 7, 2005)

I miss pictures of his baby boy.


----------



## middie (Sep 7, 2005)

i miss bucky too. just hope everything's okay at the homefront


----------



## SizzlininIN (Sep 7, 2005)

Hopefully he'll be back soon.  Doesn't he work in television?  He's probably really busy at this awful time with the aftermath of Katrina.


----------



## SierraCook (Sep 8, 2005)

*I have been missing, BT also.  I sent him a pm a few weeks ago, but he has not answered it.   I hope that all is well with him and his family.*


----------



## Dove (Sep 8, 2005)

and what about Chef Will? and Atomic Jed? 

We need to start a Buddy System.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Sep 8, 2005)

I miss Bucky too.


----------



## mish (Sep 8, 2005)

And Chocolatechef too!


----------



## Charlotte (Sep 8, 2005)

...waiting... 

I am often away for days and sometimes weeks at a time, and I don't think to post about it... but then again very few people know me here...


----------



## wasabi (Sep 8, 2005)

If you are here everyday or once a month, we are family here and when one is missing for a while, we all worry. We might not post it, but it is on our mind.


----------



## mish (Sep 8, 2005)

wasabi said:
			
		

> We might not post it, but it is on our mind.


 
Thanks, Wasabi.  Now I don't feel so bad.


----------



## Charlotte (Sep 8, 2005)

ahhhhhh wasabi... thank you... DC is the BEST!!!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Sep 8, 2005)

Wasabi you are SO right. HUGS to everyone here! We miss you when youre gone.


----------



## ronjohn55 (Sep 9, 2005)

Buckytom is fine (I'll let him know you're all worried about him), but I don't think he's going to be back - I'll leave it at that.


----------



## wasabi (Sep 10, 2005)

Tell him Wasabi sends her Aloha.


----------



## SierraCook (Sep 10, 2005)

ronjohn55 said:
			
		

> Buckytom is fine (I'll let him know you're all worried about him), but I don't think he's going to be back - I'll leave it at that.


 
I am sorry to hear that he won't be back.  Tell him that I wish him and his family well.  

SC


----------



## corazon (Sep 10, 2005)

Yes, tell him good luck with that awesome son of his!


----------



## pdswife (Sep 10, 2005)

Hey Corazon, did you and hubby decide to do anything
with your vacation days??


----------

